# Plz Plz Plz help !!



## skindeepink (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Please help me with the final decision. Which one is better? AIS St. Helens for MBA or Otago Polytechnic for GD in Applied Management? Also are there jobs in the management sector in NZ?

Would appreciate any help that I can get


----------

